# Foot Switches



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/FOOT-SWITCH-LIN...041?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf8a498a1 Do any of you guys ever buy foot switches like this and use your old power cord I try to keep at least 3 on my truck. One switch fits all my machines http://cgi.ebay.com/1-LOT-20-LINEMA...171?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3369b34813 here is enough for a lifetime guess I have been lucky never got a bad switch and never used it underwater but ground fault has saved me a few times


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Yep, its the only type I will use. I always get mine from Marv at AJ Coleman.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Nope!

I don't think that foot switch is anything I would want to throw in a puddle of water I'm standing in... 

I'll stick to the air switch that comes on the machine thanks.... :thumbup:


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

my machines are in perfect condition , but made before or not wired for air switches, a friend had an air switch he hated it some reason it kept leaking out its air. he rewired his machine for the old type switch


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

a 2" test ball is a great quick repair on a leaking air switch...take out the valve stem, hook that little baby to the rubber hose, a little hose clamp...and years can go by....


----------

